# ICYMI: Nikon Announces Pro APS-C D500 DSLR



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

```
Yesterday was a travel day for me, so I missed all the Nikon excitement.</p>
<p class="pressRelease">The Highly Anticipated Resurrection of the DX-Format Flagship Gives Photographers the Best Combination of Speed, Reach and Connectivity</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>LAS VEGAS, NV (January 5, 2016) –</strong> Today, Nikon Inc. announced the D500, a DX-format DSLR with pro-level features that gives photographers nimble handling, speed and extreme processing power in a compact and lightweight body. With amazing imaging capability, robust build quality and lightning fast performance, the D500 is sure to satisfy as the highly sought-after successor to the venerable D300S. Like its sibling the D5, the D500 benefits from Nikon’s latest technological innovations such as the totally new, blazing-fast Multi-CAM 20K 153-point AF system and 4K UHD video capture, yet adds a fun new way to share photos with Nikon SnapBridge built-in.</p>
<p class="pressRelease">“Nikon has answered the call from photographers to once again re-invent this camera category and offer an unmatched combination of performance and value that is hard for any photographer to resist,” said Masahiro Horie, Director of Marketing and Planning, Nikon Inc. “When paired with the amazing imaging capabilities of legendary NIKKOR optics, photographers can capture intimate portraits, mind-blowing macros or action from extreme distances– the possibilities are endless.”</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><!--more--></p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Pro-Level Image Quality, DX-Format Versatility</strong></p>
<p class="pressRelease">The D500 imagines the best of both worlds, offering advanced enthusiasts and pro photographers all the benefits of DX-format, such as smaller form-factor and lens crop, combined with many of the same advanced pro features found in the new Nikon D5. The new Nikon D500 features an all-new 20.9-megapixel DX-format CMOS sensor that renders images with outstanding colors and gorgeous tonality. This new sensor is coupled with Nikon’s new EXPEED 5 image processing engine, affording low noise and maximum processing power with a surprisingly small footprint and superbly balanced body.</p>
<p class="pressRelease">The benefits of the DX-format are evident for long-distance applications like wildlife and sports photography, where telephoto ability is at a premium and weight reduction is welcome. With Nikon’s legendary FX or smaller-sized DX-format NIKKOR lenses, the sleek D500 is the ideal companion for wanderlust. When mated with the new AF-S NIKKOR 200-500mm f/5.6E ED VR lens, the D500 offers a remarkable 350-750mm equivalent focal range for a lightweight, yet super-telephoto duo.</p>
<p class="pressRelease">Because amazing images can happen even when the sun goes down, the D500 is capable of excellent low-light performance, with an ISO range of 100-51,200, expandable to 50-1,640,000 equivalent. From low-light cityscapes to action sports under the lights, the D500 is ready to tackle any imaging challenge.</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Performance Meets Portability</strong></p>
<p class="pressRelease">Within the streamlined body of the D500 is a formidable processing powerhouse. Whether photographing sideline sports for the home team or animals in exotic destinations, a super-fast 10 frames-per-second (fps) burst speed with full AF and AE will help nail nearly any shot. This extreme speed lets users capture every fleeting moment in exceptional clarity, while a generous buffer allows for up to 79 shots (14-bit, uncompressed RAW/NEF) to be captured, so the moment won’t be missed.</p>
<p class="pressRelease">To keep pace with the action, the D500 is fitted with the same AF system as the Nikon D5, the Multi-CAM 20K AF sensor module, with a separate dedicated processor for AF function. On the D500’s DX format sensor, the 153-point AF array fills the frame from side to side, letting users flawlessly track and lock-onto subjects from the edges of the viewfinder. Like the D5, the D500 utilizes the new 180K RGB Metering system and Advanced Scene Recognition System to help ensure balanced exposures and fantastic color rendition in nearly any shooting situation.</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Controls and Rugged Construction Worthy of a Flagship</strong></p>
<p class="pressRelease">The D500 features an enhanced level of robust build quality, offering the same amount of rugged weather sealing as the Nikon D810. The durable body is a monocoque structure composed of magnesium alloy for the top and rear, while the front is reinforced with lightweight carbon fiber. The shutter mechanism has been tested for 200K actuations, helping to ensure maximum endurance. For further durability, the D500 excludes a pop-up flash, yet is compatible with Nikon’s newest radio frequency capable flash, the SB-5000 Speedlight (with optional WR-R10 & WR-A10)<span class="green">1</span>.</p>
<p class="pressRelease">It’s easy to compose and view images on the D500’s bright 3.2-inch, high resolution (2359K-dot) touchscreen LCD, which lets users interact with photos in playback, control the camera and operate menus. When mounted on a tripod or shooting from creative angles, landscape and event shooters will appreciate the reinforced tilting LCD screen, similar to that of the Nikon D750. Additionally, images are rapidly written to either a fast XQD card slot or to the additional SD card slot for maximum workflow efficiency.</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Constant Connectivity with the New Nikon SnapBridge</strong></p>
<p class="pressRelease">The D500 marshals in a new way to share photos wirelessly with the new Nikon SnapBridge, making the camera’s built-in connectivity easier to use than ever before. SnapBridge allows for Bluetooth<span class="green">2</span>supported connection between your camera and compatible smart device, thus making automatic upload of your images possible. Once enabled, the camera stays connected to the smart device and transfers photos, eliminating the need to re-connect devices. Those looking to share images from their travels or from the field can also tag images for transfer in camera and can password protect their connection for added security. As an added benefit, the D500’s built-in Near Field Communication (NFC)<span class="green">3</span> capability easily connects the camera to a compatible smart device with just a tap, while built-in Wi-Fi<span class="green">3</span> capability allows for faster wireless image transfer.</p>
<p class="pressRelease">For those looking for an even faster transfer solution, the D500 is also compatible with the new optional WT-7A Wireless Transmitter, enabling wired or wireless transmission of files to an FTP server or computer at faster speeds.</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Advanced Video Features</strong></p>
<p class="pressRelease">Just like the D5, the D500 has the ability to capture striking 4K UHD video at up to 30p (3840×2160), as well as Full HD (1080p) video at a variety of frame rates. Ready for any production, the camera sports a host of pro video features derived from the D810, including uncompressed HDMI output and Picture Controls, but adds even more great features. These pro-level creative video features include the ability to create 4K time-lapse movies in-camera, Auto ISO smoothing to provide fluid transitions in exposure during recording, and the capability to record 4K UHD video to the card and output to HDMI simultaneously. When capturing 1080p Full HD content, the camera also has a new 3-axis electronic VR feature that can be activated regardless of the lens being used.  Challenging video exposures are no problem for the D500, as it also adds in Active D-Lighting to Full HD video to balance exposure values within a scene to help prevent blown-out highlights</p>
<p class="pressRelease"><strong>Price and Availability</strong></p>
<p class="pressRelease">The new Nikon D500 DSLR will be available in March 2016 for a suggested retail price (SRP) of $1,999.95<span class="green">*</span> for the body-only configuration. A kit will also be available, bundled with the versatile AF-S DX NIKKOR 16-80mm f/2.8-4E ED VR lens, for the SRP of $3,069.95<span class="green">*</span>. The MB-D17-battery pack will also be available in March 2016 for the SRP of $449.95<span class="green">*</span> and will add extended battery life and facilitate vertical shooting. The WT-7A Wireless Transmitter will be available in March 2016, for the SRP of $934.95<span class="green">*</span>. For more information on these new Nikon products, please visit <a href="http://www.nikonusa.com/" target="article-8529664044">www.nikonusa.com.</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 6, 2016)

this is one kick ass camera.


----------



## pedro (Jan 6, 2016)

4k on a APS-C body... So how will the wedding photographer league and many otherss react, when Canon do not offer this tech in their next 5D...?


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 6, 2016)

I expect this to be the best BIF camera until the 7DMkIII.

The 7DMkII may have some minor points over the D500 but that thing looks like they just threw in everything and the kitchen sink. I would love to see an arms race in the sport crop body segment.

That said, I'm actually "satisfied" with my low end body. Now, if they could turbocharge the SL1 and give it AF like the 7D2, that would be amazing. For now I'm probably going to be quite happy with the 19 point system they have in low end bodies now.


The flippy screen is great to see on a $2,000 body. Unfortunately I thought the D5 had one too, but that's not the case.


----------



## CanoKnight (Jan 6, 2016)

I am hoping Canon will now release firmware enabling 4k on the 7d2.


----------



## Rob.ONeill (Jan 10, 2016)

I own the 7D2 and 5D3. I've had it with Canon. Withholding important features to secure future upgrades or to protect more expensive cameras in their line. The 7D2 is fast "crapola." Five years after the excellent 7D and it still can't handle low light situations. I can't even use it for my grandson's indoor basketball games in a large, well lighted gym! At the most optimal settings the pictures are too dark and too soft. I'm using my 5D3 instead. What the _ell? So it's only good for 50% of the sports genre. Outdoor only. This is BS. I have no doubt at all that Nikon's new D500 will have no problems in that big gym. Nikon's D500 camera spanks the 7D2 in nearly every category. And does it while offering 4K video. 
I expect also that the Nikon "D820" will do the same thing to the 5D4. Nikon' philosophy is to load up with the top tech and produce the best possible cameras. And high resolution is here to stay and Nikon knows it. I have a ton of speed lights and lenses also and you'll find them all for sale on Ebay. Canon's current upgrade and sales model is going to knock them out of the top camera position and I think that this is the year it will happen. So long Canon, I've had enough of you!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 10, 2016)

Rob.ONeill said:


> I own the 7D2 and 5D3. I've had it with Canon. Withholding important features to secure future upgrades or to protect more expensive cameras in their line. The 7D2 is fast "crapola." Five years after the excellent 7D and it still can't handle low light situations. I can't even use it for my grandson's indoor basketball games in a large, well lighted gym! At the most optimal settings the pictures are too dark and too soft. I'm using my 5D3 instead. What the _ell? So it's only good for 50% of the sports genre. Outdoor only. This is BS. I have no doubt at all that Nikon's new D500 will have no problems in that big gym. Nikon's D500 camera spanks the 7D2 in nearly every category. And does it while offering 4K video.
> I expect also that the Nikon "D820" will do the same thing to the 5D4. Nikon' philosophy is to load up with the top tech and produce the best possible cameras. And high resolution is here to stay and Nikon knows it. I have a ton of speed lights and lenses also and you'll find them all for sale on Ebay. Canon's current upgrade and sales model is going to knock them out of the top camera position and I think that this is the year it will happen. So long Canon, I've had enough of you!



Bye. :


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jan 10, 2016)

Well the spec sheet says so!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 10, 2016)

It's funny, I was just looking at a D5 'preview' and compared to the 1DX it really doesn't stand up that well. Indeed the previewer pointed out several aspects that made the 1DX a much more compelling camera, custom modes, anti flicker etc, and actually recommended the Canon as the better buy.

In that preview there was also a D500 and 7D MkII feature list and for the life of me I can't see the reason for the hullabaloo, whilst I am sure the D500 will best the 7D MkII on high iso and maybe low iso DR by some indeterminate amount that can be argued over ad nauseum, the respective spec sheets make the older and much cheaper Canon sound like a bargain.


----------



## Orangutan (Jan 10, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> It's funny, I was just looking at a D5 'preview' and compared to the 1DX it really doesn't stand up that well. Indeed the previewer pointed out several aspects that made the 1DX a much more compelling camera, custom modes, anti flicker etc, and actually recommended the Canon as the better buy.
> 
> In that preview there was also a D500 and 7D MkII feature list and for the life of me I can't see the reason for the hullabaloo, whilst I am sure the D500 will best the 7D MkII on high iso and maybe low iso DR by some indeterminate amount that can be argued over ad nauseum, the respective spec sheets make the older and much cheaper Canon sound like a bargain.



Until we see several independent reviews of production units I don't think we can draw many conclusions. We might be able to glean a bit from sample photos. I hope they both turn out to be good products -- we purchasers need Canon to feel some competitive heat, and Nikon, Sony, et al are not doing the job.


----------



## Gnocchi (Jan 10, 2016)

Rob.ONeill said:


> I own the 7D2 and 5D3. I've had it with Canon. Withholding important features to secure future upgrades or to protect more expensive cameras in their line. The 7D2 is fast "crapola." Five years after the excellent 7D and it still can't handle low light situations. I can't even use it for my grandson's indoor basketball games in a large, well lighted gym! At the most optimal settings the pictures are too dark and too soft. I'm using my 5D3 instead. What the _ell? So it's only good for 50% of the sports genre. Outdoor only. This is BS. I have no doubt at all that Nikon's new D500 will have no problems in that big gym. Nikon's D500 camera spanks the 7D2 in nearly every category. And does it while offering 4K video.
> I expect also that the Nikon "D820" will do the same thing to the 5D4. Nikon' philosophy is to load up with the top tech and produce the best possible cameras. And high resolution is here to stay and Nikon knows it. I have a ton of speed lights and lenses also and you'll find them all for sale on Ebay. Canon's current upgrade and sales model is going to knock them out of the top camera position and I think that this is the year it will happen. So long Canon, I've had enough of you!


Crikey!


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 10, 2016)

Gnocchi said:


> Rob.ONeill said:
> 
> 
> > I own the 7D2 and 5D3. I've had it with Canon. Withholding important features to secure future upgrades or to protect more expensive cameras in their line. The 7D2 is fast "crapola." Five years after the excellent 7D and it still can't handle low light situations. I can't even use it for my grandson's indoor basketball games in a large, well lighted gym! At the most optimal settings the pictures are too dark and too soft. I'm using my 5D3 instead. What the _ell? So it's only good for 50% of the sports genre. Outdoor only. This is BS. I have no doubt at all that Nikon's new D500 will have no problems in that big gym. Nikon's D500 camera spanks the 7D2 in nearly every category. And does it while offering 4K video.
> ...



Don't worry, he'll post the same thing again as soon as he decides that Nikon isn't good enough.
Chances are we're seeing the formation of a diehard Leica customer.


----------



## Aglet (Jan 10, 2016)

I hope I like the ergonomics. 
D5x00 and 800 are very comfortable in the hand, the D810 not so much.
But the D7x00 and D6x0 bodies were a horrible fit for me.


----------



## Gnocchi (Jan 10, 2016)

9VIII said:


> Gnocchi said:
> 
> 
> > Rob.ONeill said:
> ...


Its astonishing how quick camera brands are disgarded when the opposition brings something improved to the table! At the end of the day the camera needs an optic to record an image. Lenses are what I crave. Bring on the 50..... Drool....


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 10, 2016)

Gnocchi said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Gnocchi said:
> ...


Why do people have such a hard time coming to grip with the concept that when Nikon releases a camera, it will be better than the corresponding Canon, and then when Canon releases its next camera it will be better than the corresponding Nikon, then Nikon releases, then Canon, and so on forever....

If you always want the latest, prepare to run two (or 3..... or 4?) systems side by side.... Or just pick one and save your money.... It doesn't matter which one, they are all good......if you can't get good pictures the problem is not with the camera.


----------



## Gnocchi (Jan 11, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Gnocchi said:
> 
> 
> > 9VIII said:
> ...


I agree!


----------



## RickWagoner (Jan 11, 2016)

The Problem is how the 7d2 came and when it did it did not bring too much tomorrow into today. After 5 years the 7D2 comes with less modern feature set (wifi,touch and tilt screen), same sensor with barely anything better sensor performance over the camera that has been using that sensor for two years that cost almost half the price of the 7d2, mild spec bump in fps, mild spec bump in buffer size, video recording that matches an iPhone from a year before, incredible processing and noise reduction in software that anyone can do with any old program in post at the cost of battery life, insane weather sealing that 99% of the customers will never need and at the cost of more usable features, more focus points spread out wider which is great until you figure out the number of focus points is like the mp war that has been going on, a new flicky knob on the back, single focus point use of f8 autofocus which is something that was useful more years back before we had three great optioned 600mm 6.3 lens so today not much need to use a teleconverter on a 5.6 lens as it slows it all down anyway. all this at the cost of $1700 release, $1500 today and already there have been printer bundle pricing putting it down to a sad $1000. 


Problem was Canon made it too heavy duty at the cost of features they should of put in making the camera more future proof. Nikon sadly put way more forward thinking into the D500 with a spec list that blows away the 7D2 with features people demand today and will use tomorrow at only $500 more than todays outdatedish 7d2. 

Canon needs to come with the 7d3 with the feature set the 7d2 should of had, esp with the 80D being released that will make the 7d2 even look worse. 

There are way too many fanboys of the 7D, when the 70D came out these people rammed it into the forum ground yet that release was more innovative than the 7d2 from the 7d1. They did all the smack talking on the 70D because they either felt insecure their old 7D was well...old or they been waiting forever for their imagined golden unicorn 7d2 and had some weird idea nothing could beat their 7d but only a 7d2. 

I am not saying the 7d2 is a bad camera, it is a tool like any other body. In comparison to what this market segment actually uses, needs, and wants it really is in a tough spot. The 70D and even for a few bucks more the D750 bite at the segment in which the 7d2 is in too much and this will get only worse with the 80D coming up closer to it.


----------

